# Voodoo sound on U.S versions



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone know if this is possible on us branded versions. I think US uses a qualcom audio chipset? We all know the international uses wolfston.
Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

OK I just got a response from the man himself.
(I don't know yet)
Much better then no!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved this to the General Section. The Dev section is for releases only. Thanks.


----------

